# Connecting TV to Samsung P2370MS



## Adude_10 (May 6, 2011)

Hi all,

I recently purchased the Samsung P2370MS - 23 incher, to replace my Samsung 2330. The earlier monitor had developed vertical multicolored lines, and was advised to replace it rather then repair it, due to the cost of repair.


I must say that I am very impressed with the new monitor, and the picture quality is crisp, and I link it to my computer using the DVI port.

One of the reasons I purchased this was to be able to watch TV on the monitor, since it supports that. However, after setting it up, I realized that it does not have an analogue input for TV - from a coaxial cable that we use at our house.

I guess it supports digital (Tata Sky, Set top Box, etc.), however I'm looking for a way to link up my existing analogue co-axial cable to the television through a converter if possible.

Could someone guide me on to which converter I would need to plug in my analogue cable? The analogue co-ax cable is a single white colored wire. Is there any cable converter that would allow the signal to be spliced and feed to the new monitor?

Following are the inputs to the monitor:

Analog RGB, DVI, HDMI, Component Video Signals
Separate H/V, Composite Sync Signals
D-sub, DVI-D, HDMI, Component, Composite, Optical Out, Audio In, Headphone Out

Thanks!


----------



## khmadhu (May 6, 2011)

You need a Tv tuner card for PC.

Whats your specific requirement.?  just watching Tv or  watching +recording..?
And What is u r budget if u want to buy Tv Tuner..?


----------



## shrihara (May 15, 2011)

Ask your cable operator for setup box . It will have composite output.


----------



## Tech&ME (May 23, 2011)

The simplest way to do it would be to use an old *VCR* !!

Use your old *VCR* to connect the coaxial to RF IN and the RCA cable (Red White Yellow) to monitor.


OR 

Purchase a RF Modulator (I don't know where in India you can get this!!)

RF Signal Modulator TV Video & Audio Converter Adapter with S-Video Connection

Hope this helps you.


----------

